# Any Dumbo Rats?



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi I am thinking about buying two more male rats to go with our two rats? We live in newbury, and i was wondering if anyone was selling rats in this area? Sorry if i have posted in the wrong area, I am new.


----------



## Leigh (Sep 29, 2008)

Is their no breeders in your area?, you could always try rescues, most of them will allow a rat train where the rats are brought to you..


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't where I can get rescues except for pets at home adoption area. Could you suggest some? Secondly how many does a freddy 2 cage fit?


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Oct 23, 2008)

hi there just wanted 2 say i breed dumbo rats and have tham availiable at the moment pets at home is ok if you handle them slowly and give them the time they need 2 adjust 2 there new home and the cage holds up 2 6 rats we are also a rat rescue unfunded my wife and i love our lil bundles of fluff and do all we can 2 help others what colour eyes does thunder have and does he tend 2 hide away during the day ???


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Thunder has black eyes, he comes out a bit during the day not that much, but he runs all over the place when he is outside. Whisper plays all the time in the cage, but doesn't like being picked up, he is so cuddly when he is picked up and put on you though, he loves cuddling up to you and licking you though.

Could you show me some photos of your rats? How old are they? Can you deliver? And how much are your rats? Where are you located? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Oct 23, 2008)

hi yes photos are availiable u can see our website its WOLFMAGIC RATTERY | WOLFMAGIC RAT RESCUE it sounds 2 me normal with your rats we have many rats that can be like your 2 but as they age they become more loving and want 2 come out alot more if u email me or my wife we will forward photos 2 u thankyou del


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks I have emailed you both. Look forward to seeing photos.


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Unfortunately you don't deliver so I can't buy any of you. Do you know of any breeders in newbury or reading area?


----------



## Leigh (Sep 29, 2008)

First of all the Savic Freddy 2 is only suitable for 4 rats if the space is used wisely i:e not cramming the cage with stuff.

For Breeders you could contact the NERS, the NFRS or the MRC to get a list of their registered breeders.

For Rescues you can try Fancy Rats, ITWOR or RatVille, they all have rehoming sections on their forums. hope this helps

p.s click names to direct you to their website


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks, I will look at them and let you know how I get on, I only want two more rats anyway. Well I say that but I can see going up a lot in future years.  So will need a new cage at some point I think  Hehehe


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Oct 23, 2008)

Thunderandwhisper said:


> Hi I am thinking about buying two more male rats to go with our two rats? We live in newbury, and i was wondering if anyone was selling rats in this area? Sorry if i have posted in the wrong area, I am new.


go to the midland rat club


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Tried there no luck.


----------

